

Final releases of Kohana / Beginning of Ohanzee - wielebny
http://forum.kohanaframework.org/discussion/12509/final-releases-of-kohana-beginning-of-ohanzee

======
nemasu
Gah! This was my go to PHP MVC framework (ie. I used it for 3 projects). Sad
to see it end.

------
__xtrimsky
I have used Kohana a few years ago, but now I moved on to Laravel.

it's true that it has fallen behind, we'll see if Ohanzee will do something
interesting. But there are so many PHP frameworks, and so few that are
successful.

